# shooting big gator gar



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have been bowfishing 5 or 6 times and was wondering how you guys handle the big ones once you shoot them. i was watching a video the other day and they had two arrows in this 100lbs gar and when they got him next to the boat they shot it in the head with what looked like a 22 pistol. so i was wondering how you guys handle the big ones, i myself have not had the chance yet but hopefully soon. thanks


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

IMO, Shooting them with a pistol is cheating. If we get two arrows in him and it is too big to pull in the boat by the arrows, I normally use my gaff. Under their mouth is the only soft spot they have. Otherwise you can use a gar snagger, it is basically a steel cable with a handle and you wrap it around their head and tighten it up and pull them in.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

i think using a pistol would be cheating as well, I have a gaff and am ready for the big ones. I have seen the snagger too, but herd its a little harder to work with.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

gaff and a fishbat

they will taco your boat if you flip a big one in green


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

thus the pistol, same with an alligator


----------

